# 2010 SS Camaro sound



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok Boys, I heard one today in person as I was waiting for my car to get an oil change. I walked over to the Chevy Dealer next door to look at a Black one. It was a LT which is a 6 banger. Then a red Camaro with black stripes pulls in. Its one of the parts guys car. So I walk over to talk but the guy but he and a friend get in to go for a ride. So instead, I perched myself directly by the pipes as they drove off. 

He punched it and the wheels chirped a small bit. He stayed on it as they pulled away. Car was an auto. 

IMO, the sound was not as deep or balanced as out GTO's. Actually no comparison. I believe the first mod for SS Camaro owners will be the exhaust.
The tone was not full. More trebly than I would expect.

Another plus for our GTO's


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

They do sound weak. I heard one at a car show big disappointment.


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

IMO the GTO is a much better car and I honestly doubt the Camaro SS is that much if any faster then the GTO's.

After searching for a few mins looking for the new Camaro's official weight... I finally found it in two spots.

CAMARO WIKI - Camaro Forum - 2009 Camaro / 2010 Camaro / New Camaro SS Z28 Forums - Camaro5.com)

http://www.camaro5.com/forums/images/camarospecs.pdf


Curb Weight

3860lbs - Camaro SS Manual 6SPD

3913lbs - Camaro SS Auto

According to Road and Track Mag... and a few other places the 2006 A4 GTO's curb weight is 3725... so Im guessing a little less for the M6... maybe 3600 or so.

Road & Track Magazine : 2006 Pontiac GTO

FYI Curb Weight is the Weight of the vehicle with all the fluids... full tank of gas... no passengers. 

Curb weight - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Yeah, Im not too impressed with the exhaust note either. I rolled past one on the hiway...As soon as he saw the goat, he felt it necessary to hammer it as he was hitting the off ramp. It sounded awful............but I still want one.:cheers


----------



## thispecialk (Dec 22, 2008)

id trade my goat if i had the money. i love how it looks. and exhaust can always be change and ppl always do, no one likes to keep stock exhaust


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

this isn't a knock on the car because if there wasn't a goat i'd probably want one but the first one i saw i thought it was a Charger. it's got those weird high windows. IMHO the stock '04 GTO is probably the best stock sound around. GM spent a lot of time on the precise note. they even shipped an old goat down under so Holden could study the sound. the LS2 version just got an exhaust slapped on it because of the outcry about not having split pipes.


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

Me personally Im very very happy with the stock LS2 exhaust.... so happy Ive decided Im getting LT headers before I get the Corsa Sport Catback.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Are you getting V8 Cameros in your area? The 6's are really weak, we were told that it would be August before any v8's would be available. I still remain unimpressed by the overall fitment. Kinda disappointed. I guess I will stick with my 05 GOAT with 104,000 miles. It still gets after it in a big way!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> Are you getting V8 Cameros in your area? The 6's are really weak, we were told that it would be August before any v8's would be available. I still remain unimpressed by the overall fitment. Kinda disappointed. I guess I will stick with my 05 GOAT with 104,000 miles. It still gets after it in a big way!


Dayum! Well I know I'm guaranteed at least another 70k before I have to build! I wouldn't get a Camaro because it ain't no Pontiac. There was mild talk of a Trans Am in the works, but we all know that won't happen now...


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm happy with the stock sound of the LS2 and received complements on it.

I know they spent a lot of time engineering the proper sound for the GTO. Over 40 design configurations for the 04 but I imagined all that work and sound carried over to the 05 -06 models. IF it did not, do the 04's have a better sound? 
Never heard of this before. I imagined the exhaust sounds to be more similar than dissimilar between the different dual configurations. .


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> I'm happy with the stock sound of the LS2 and received complements on it.
> 
> I know they spent a lot of time engineering the proper sound for the GTO. Over 40 design configurations for the 04 but I imagined all that work and sound carried over to the 05 -06 models. IF it did not, do the 04's have a better sound?
> Never heard of this before. I imagined the exhaust sounds to be more similar than dissimilar between the different dual configurations. .


GM used a old 60's GTO and a C5 Corvette to get the sound right. People said the 04's sound really good, I had people tell me that it did. If the stock pipes were bigger then I would have kept the stock exhaust on there.


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

Ls2 sounds better if you ask me... MORE POWER!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I've heard both the stock 04 and 05's and never really thought they were different.

Still, the GTO stock exhaust is much better than the Camaros. I was just disappointed that Chevy did not carry that awesome exterior design throughout the entire car. *Specifically, the exhaust note and look, the engine bay, and the interior.*

Chevy has always been the basement entry vehicle, barring the Vette, and they showed it again with the Camaro.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

raspantienator said:


> I'm happy with the stock sound of the LS2 and received complements on it.
> 
> I know they spent a lot of time engineering the proper sound for the GTO. Over 40 design configurations for the 04 but I imagined all that work and sound carried over to the 05 -06 models. IF it did not, do the 04's have a better sound?
> Never heard of this before. I imagined the exhaust sounds to be more similar than dissimilar between the different dual configurations. .


they're not the same. on the '04 they even used two slightly different mufflers to get an unbalanced sound. FWIW it all goes away with the first mod you do . to most people a V8 is an uncommon sound. outside of trucks (that sound like dump trucks) a "BIG" engine is a v6 with a 1 into 2 exhaust


----------

